# Nanolex Pro v Zaino Z2 v G-techniq C1



## amiller

This is the big one! :driver:










1. G-Techniq C1
2. Nanolex Professional Sealant (new sample)
3. Zaino Z2

With the new age of so called 'super sealants' I thought it was time to test them all together.

1. G-Techniq's C1 is for professional use only at the moment and is used by the Subaru rally team among others. C1 is now on its 7 or 8th formula and this is supposed to be its best.

2. Nanolex is quite new to the UK market and has been gaining great review and a reputation to match. It's latest sealant is for use on both paintwork and wheels.

3. Zaino Z2 is the raining champion in the sealant market. Everybody knows Zaino for a very good reason.

Test Conditions:
- air temperature 16degrees
- test panel: freshly polished, swirl free and an IPA wipedown.

On to the application:

1. G-techniq C1

-application is very easy and is infact identicle to the Nanolex. Applicator is a lint free 100% cotton applicator. A quick dab from the bottle on the pad and that is enough for a whole panel, or half a big panel. Once applied, wait circa 60seconds (instant is fine too) and buff off. It is VITAL that no product residue is left over. G-techniq suggest you throw away any buffing towels after due to the C1 setting as a crystal. :doublesho





































2. Nanolex Professional Sealant (sample)

Application is identical to the G-techniq. Nanolex do suggest you shake the bottle well though before pouring the product. Make-up pad again used for application as per instructions. Residue removed immediately after application.





































3. Zaino Z2

Application is very easy too. Simply squirt a few peas size amounts onto a microfiber and apply thinly. Leave for 15 minutes and buff. To give the Z2 the best possible base, Z-AIO was used instead of an IPA wipedown. This ensures all products can perform at their best. (Z-AIO sample provided by Whizzer. Many thanks for that. Have now bought a full bottle! ) A second layer will be added 24 hours later.










Z-AIO first....














































Some beading photos...

1. G-Techniq
- very uniform and very tight.










2. Nanolex
- not so uniform and slightly further apart than both Zaino and G-Techniq










3. Zaino
- Very uniform and tight. (not as tight as G-Tecniq)










Sheeting Results:

- open ended hose used to test the sheeting properties. As with most sealants, the sheeting was slow with the exception of G-tecnhiq which was 'wax-like quick'. The Z2 left the most water on the panel ( about 20 ml) . Nanolex some water (about 10ml) and G-Tecnhiq left almost no water at all.

Early Conclusions

All look the same to be honest. The sheeting of the G-Tecnhiq does appear to be superior to the other two though. Will be doing bi-monthly updates. :thumb:

From left to right:
1. G-Techniq
2. Zaino Z2
3. Nanolex










Pins stripes Removed...










Future Plans:

1. More panels will be added when I get time. I'm thinking a door each and 1/3 of the boot as per the bonnet.

2. Bi-Monthly updates on durability.

3. Testing the coatings on wheels. :devil:

C&C welcome :thumb:

Andrew 

__________________
*Update- Sunday 4 July 2010- 4 month update.*

So here is an update almost 4 months after intial application.

A couple of reasons for the delay:
- no real differnce was noticable until recently in beading and sheeting
- becasue i used a flat panel, the dirt repellancy couldnt be measured (should really have done test on a vertical door panel to tst this)
- I'm confused as to what i am supposed to be looking for- thus, all comments very welcome and appreciated.

RECAP: C1 on left, Z2 in centre, Nanolex on right.


Beading

- all three bead equally poorly. All beads are a about the size of a 5 pence piece, spaced quite far apart. This is to be expected as they are sealants and beading isn't one of their characteristics as it is with carnuba based products. I have to say I am slightly surprised how the C1 stopped beading. It was only a couple of weeks after application that those lovely beads you see above disapeared.

Sheeting

- here is where my own confusion comes in. Because sealants are not know for their beading, in the past I have tested their competence on their sheting ability. To me, this signifies their ability to repel water, and thus dirt. However, with the introduciton of AQartz and JJ's testing, manufactures (Mr AQartz and Mr G|techniq mainly) have come out stating that sheetings and beading are not the main characterisitics of 'protection.' This, leads me to my next heading...

Ease of Cleaning

- ah, not the best test for this with hindsight. The bonnet, a vertical panel, never really gets very dirty, so all 2 priducts are equally easy to clean, with just a quick wipe with a mitt required.

Scratch Resistance

- the G|techniq in particlurat boasts scratch resistance properties. unfortunately, due to DW, my (an my father's) wash technique is near perfect and there is not a single swirl on the paint.

Photos describing my only real finding on the particular disparities in the product's characteristics. 

- as is clearly seen, is is the sheeting that seperates the products.
- C1 sheets 10 times quicker than the others, with Z2 slowly behind and the Nanolex last. (the Nanolex was previously close behind the C1).














































- an interesting observation is that after 5 minutes or so, the C1 sections had a few droplets left on the bonnet, as did the Z2, but the Nanolex section was alomst compeltly spot free. So yes, it sheeted the slowest, but it also ultimately repelled water the best. Thoughts on this?





































All comments welcome, and infact, are much appreciated. :thumb:


----------



## chillly

Thanks for this Andrew, Will look forward to your updates, my money is on the zaino but i will be interested if it gets beat. Thanks again for the test :thumb:


----------



## amiller

chillly said:


> Thanks for this Andrew, Will look forward to your updates, my money is on the zaino but i will be interested if it gets beat. Thanks again for the test :thumb:


Thanks mate. Was going to ZFX the Z2. Perhaps with hindsight I should have but I think most people just use Z2 so that was my reasoning behind that. :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing

Good test will be interesting to see which is best in performance.....


----------



## ads2k

Thanks for taking the time to do this test :thumb:

which will come out top ?? 

Place your bets .


----------



## amiller

Prism Detailing said:


> Good test will be interesting to see which is best in performance.....


Sure will. Looking to get a pea sized amount of Swissvax Divine or Zymol Vintage/Royale so I can do a side by side with one of the above in a true WAX v SEALANT test. Might try is with Migliore and take the car to the meet on the 28th. :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200

amiller said:


> Sure will. Looking to get a pea sized amount of Swissvax Divine or Zymol Vintage/Royale so I can do a side by side with one of the above in a true WAX v SEALANT test. Might try is with Migliore and take the car to the meet on the 28th. :thumb:


Have you already got some migliore? I would be interested to see how the sheeting compares to the zaino, as I'm too lazy to do it myself :lol:


----------



## Prism Detailing

amiller said:


> Sure will. Looking to get a pea sized amount of Swissvax Divine or Zymol Vintage/Royale so I can do a side by side with one of the above in a true WAX v SEALANT test. Might try is with Migliore and take the car to the meet on the 28th. :thumb:


Well this is the best way to find out whats best for you (any anyone else interested)


----------



## amiller

maggi112 said:


> Have you already got some migliore? I would be interested to see how the sheeting compares to the zaino, as I'm too lazy to do it myself :lol:


I've only got the Migliore Frutta. Was really looking to do the best wax v the best sealant. Not sure Frutta is that however good it may be. Could try Collinite as this is a firm favourite, but not really what I was aiming for.

Robert, you not bought some Divine yet? :lol:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Interesting test but I think Z2 is a different type of sealant to the other 2, ZCS is the closest Zaino product.


----------



## Prism Detailing

amiller said:


> I've only got the Migliore Frutta. Was really looking to do the best wax v the best sealant. Not sure Frutta is that however good it may be. Could try Collinite as this is a firm favourite, but not really what I was aiming for.
> 
> Robert, you not bought some Divine yet? :lol:


No was intesnding on it this month, but funds are going elsewhere as i am using Crystal Rock :thumb:


----------



## amiller

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Interesting test but I think Z2 is a different type of sealant to the other 2, ZCS is the closest Zaino product.


Thanks for that Dave. TBH I just decided to add Z2 at last minute because it was the current most popular 'sealant.' I think it stands the best chance against the other 2 too. (also I dont own ZCS :lol

Thanks though. :thumb:


----------



## yetizone

Looking forward to reading more on this three way test - thanks for taking the time to post :thumb:


----------



## amiller

yetizone said:


> Looking forward to reading more on this three way test - thanks for taking the time to post :thumb:


Thanks for that. Just arranged with Maggi112 to do a side by side Nanolex v Migliore Prima to give a sealant v wax style test. :thumb:


----------



## gtechrob

hi andrew,

good to see this type of test being done - will be interesting (and nerve racking :lol to see how it progresses.

however.... would like to see some info on test parameters. if you search the archive there was another test done on the side of a horsebox. the only test criteria seemed to be to see how long the coating repelled water.

rob


----------



## amiller

gtechrob said:


> hi andrew,
> 
> good to see this type of test being done - will be interesting (and nerve racking :lol to see how it progresses.
> 
> however.... would like to see some info on test parameters. if you search the archive there was another test done on the side of a horsebox. the only test criteria seemed to be to see how long the coating repelled water.
> 
> rob


I welcome input on that Rob. (and anyone else!)

Initial Performance Criteria
Will be using: beading, sheeting (both pure ability and speed), squeek tes and a subjective approach to dirt repelling capabilities.

P.S. Nanolex instantly get 5 points because I didn't have to buy their sample!


----------



## Dipesh

Great test. I've jus got z2, looking even more forward to testing that out after seeing the beading from it!


----------



## Ross

Nice test,I have a funny feeling that the C1 and Nanolex will have serious durability.


----------



## amiller

Dipesh said:


> Great test. I've jus got z2, looking even more forward to testing that out after seeing the beading from it!


Thanks, does take time and a bit of money so the feeback is appreciated. The Z2 is a fantastic sealant and it is complimented really well with Z6 and Z8 which is part of its appeal for me.



Ross said:


> Nice test,I have a funny feeling that the C1 and Nanolex will have serious durability.


I think you are right Ross. Perhaps should have gone for bi-annual updates instead of bi-monthly! :lol:

P.S. You'll be pleased to hear that both Nanolex and G-Techniq gave BTBM the all clear for the weekly wash!


----------



## Ross

amiller said:


> Thanks, does take time and a bit of money so the feeback is appreciated. The Z2 is a fantastic sealant and it is complimented really well with Z6 and Z8 which is part of its appeal for me.
> 
> I think you are right Ross. Perhaps should have gone for bi-annual updates instead of bi-monthly! :lol:
> 
> P.S. You'll be pleased to hear that both *Nanolex and G-Techniq gave BTBM the all clear for the weekly wash!*


Phew thank God for that,they will be getting washed with a fanatic shampoo:thumb:


----------



## gtechrob

c1 and nanolex will be squeakier than the z2 as they are crystal based which isn't slippery like regular polymer or wax coatings.

for beading... this is something that we come up against all the time. it's what most people judge performance by and quite understandably as its the easiest test to do. but we have panels running into a 3 year test that don't bead at all but you can see a very clear line where the coating is and is not.

my suggestion of washing your dad's car badly isn't going to be a goer :lol: but having said that it will be interesting to see how the test areas perform at preventing swirls as even the most careful car washer can introduce swirls.

what you should also notice is how much depth of colour there is and overall gloss. not so easy to measure. single point gloss meters are a waste of time. it's going to be by it's nature quite subjective and tbh we would recommend this type of test be run over a period of years.

having said all the above - it will still be interesting to see how long each product repels water !


----------



## gtechrob

Ross said:


> Phew thank God for that,they will be getting washed with a fanatic shampoo:thumb:


hit them with some fairy liquid :doublesho -

but do be sure to rinse thoroughly as soap residue does interfere with the surface properties of any coating.


----------



## Ross

Dose C1 work well on alloys?If so I would buy some because I dont like having to seal my alloys every couple of months.But I am using Opti seal so its not so bad:lol:


----------



## amiller

gtechrob said:


> c1 and nanolex will be squeakier than the z2 as they are crystal based which isn't slippery like regular polymer or wax coatings.
> 
> for beading... this is something that we come up against all the time. it's what most people judge performance by and quite understandably as its the easiest test to do. but we have panels running into a 3 year test that don't bead at all but you can see a very clear line where the coating is and is not.
> 
> my suggestion of washing your dad's car badly isn't going to be a goer :lol: but having said that it will be interesting to see how the test areas perform at preventing swirls as even the most careful car washer can introduce swirls.
> 
> what you should also notice is how much depth of colour there is and overall gloss. not so easy to measure. single point gloss meters are a waste of time. it's going to be by it's nature quite subjective and tbh we would recommend this type of test be run over a period of years.
> 
> having said all the above - it will still be interesting to see how long each product repels water !


That'll be the squeek test out the window then! :lol:

May use the bad wash technique on another candidate. I see a 10 year old purple Micra stairing at me! :doublesho :thumb:

I have a couple of in-built gloss meters, so will use them for deciding a winner!  :doublesho


----------



## Maggi200

Just found a perfect double skinned pot Andrew so should be winging it's way to you tomorrow :thumb: look forward to the updates


----------



## Nanolex

gtechrob said:


> c1 and nanolex will be squeakier than the z2 as they are crystal based which isn't slippery like regular polymer or wax coatings.
> 
> for beading... this is something that we come up against all the time. it's what most people judge performance by and quite understandably as its the easiest test to do. but we have panels running into a 3 year test that don't bead at all but you can see a very clear line where the coating is and is not.
> 
> my suggestion of washing your dad's car badly isn't going to be a goer :lol: but having said that it will be interesting to see how the test areas perform at preventing swirls as even the most careful car washer can introduce swirls.
> 
> what you should also notice is how much depth of colour there is and overall gloss. not so easy to measure. single point gloss meters are a waste of time. it's going to be by it's nature quite subjective and tbh we would recommend this type of test be run over a period of years.
> 
> having said all the above - it will still be interesting to see how long each product repels water !


Very important point, the beading is not really the most important thing performance-wise when you look at the systems we use... even after the beading faded you can tell that there is something on the paint, you can definitely see it. This test is really interesting since the new Pro is a completely different system and we haven't tested it 1:1 to a lot of other products. Looking forward to your updates!


----------



## rhett

Any update on your testings thus far?


----------



## amiller

rhett said:


> Any update on your testings thus far?


Nothing too conclusive as yet. 

The Zaino Z2 is definitely the slowest at sheeting off the panel (it was at the start of the test too, but even more pronounced now). If this was the only product on your car you would either apply another layer of Z2 or top up with Z8 at this point IMO.

The Nanolex is holding up very well and it is extremely hydrophobic, beading slightly off circular, but the sheeting is very impressive.

The G|techniq C1 is the one product that seems to be holding up 'best.' It has the roundest beads, it sheets the fasted too, but annoyingly because it is sooo hydrophobic, water sits on the car for a good 4+ hours more after a rain fall than the the other 2. (catching dust and drying on the car. :devil

Really plucking hairs between the G|techniq and the Nanolex at the moment though. Both very very impressive, with the C1 just edging it for me. :thumb:

**In other news, doing some tests on G|techniq C2, and it is just as, if not more impressive than these (ease of use, cost, versatility). It is a spray sealant like Optiseal, can do the whole car (and glass and wheels) in under 10 minutes and super easy to top up.**


----------



## rhett

Concentrate or Diluted form?


----------



## amiller

rhett said:


> Concentrate or Diluted form?


I presume with reference to the C2.

I use the concentrate for the intial sealant stage and then 10:1 (water: C2) as a QD.

I think G|techniq recommend it at 100:7 (water:C2) and to use after every 4 washes or so.

It takes about 40ml to do a whole car, wheels, glass and trim for the initial sealant stage. :thumb:

**Not tried Nanolex's spray sealant so can't comment good or bad I'm afraid.


----------



## Goodfella36

Andrew pm me your addy and ill post you some nanolex spray sealant over if you want


----------



## amiller

One thing to bear in mind here is that the G|techniq C1 is not for the open market (pro use only due to liability concerns).

So... as this isnt an option for people to buy and the Nanolex is, the 'best' sealant on the market has to it to be the Nanolex. Not a very well know brand ATM (compared to Zaino at least) but do give it a go. :thumb:

(or the G|techniq C2 )


----------



## amiller

GoodFella33 said:


> Andrew pm me your addy and ill post you some nanolex spray sealant over if you want


Very kind of you. More than happy to return the favour on a product of your choice!  :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36

amiller said:


> Very kind of you. More than happy to return the favour on a product of your choice!  :thumb:


no worrys bud ill send some of the ultima as well make it a fair test with that c2 and nanolex aswell and have you tried the mark v ip 100 ?

can post tuesday for you


----------



## amiller

GoodFella33 said:


> no worrys bud ill send some of the ultima as well make it a fair test with that c2 and nanolex aswell and have you tried the mark v ip 100 ?
> 
> can post tuesday for you


Oh dear, not tried either of those! 

Been sucked into the 'big brands' in my early years and only just finding these hidden gems.


----------



## dazzlers82

im gonna keep an eye on this test as very interested in moving to this type of sealant, i have a question though if the g-techniq and nanolex make a crystal coat if you wish to remove these for any reason how is this carried out ???????


----------



## Nanolex

dazzlers82 said:


> im gonna keep an eye on this test as very interested in moving to this type of sealant, i have a question though if the g-techniq and nanolex make a crystal coat if you wish to remove these for any reason how is this carried out ???????


There's only one way that will certainly remove it - machine polish...


----------



## ant_s

interesting read this is, it seems as everyone is going for Zaino at the moment so its good to hear that there are still other products out there, i should be getting some G1 and G4 soon so may add some C2 to the basket aswel,

thanks for doing the review of this mate!!


----------



## dazzlers82

Nanolex said:


> There's only one way that will certainly remove it - machine polish...


thats ok as long as a machine polish will remove its not to serious i think a few of my customers would go for this if it were a long time sealant:thumb:


----------



## Nanolex

dazzlers82 said:


> thats ok as long as a machine polish will remove its not to serious i think a few of my customers would go for this if it were a long time sealant:thumb:


Well it definitely is a long time sealant! As you remove the paint by polishing you also remove the layer - and it won't have any affect repainting etc.


----------



## amiller

Nanolex said:


> Well it definitely is a long time sealant! As you remove the paint by polishing you also remove the layer - and it won't have any affect repainting etc.


Sure is. TBH it's making this test a bit boring! :lol:

Will update again when anything noteworthy happens! :thumb:


----------



## blake_jl

You know what would have been a fairer test...something like Nanolex's Nanowax vs Z2

Surely people don't think the Z2 will hold up? These other two products are in a whole other class


----------



## PhillipM

I could do an accelerated test on the front of the buggy if you like


----------



## chillly

Great work so far Andrew:thumb: Great test as well with all the big boys in play, Sounds to me like G-Technic has the edge on most things at the moment:thumb: mmmmmmmm that issue with the beading staying for longer on the G-Technic and gathering dust and water marks, Would it cause most users a problem?? Again Andrew thanks for doing this test and will look forward to your next up date in about six months:thumb:


----------



## amiller

Update on page one, with my thoughts.

All comments appreciated. :thumb:


----------



## maesal

Great info !!
Thanks


----------



## Nanolex

One thought regarding the sheeting - we found that the sheeting improves the longer the car was finally rinsed off. We've used a lot of different shampoos and saw that, depending on the amount of tensides in the shampoo, it sometimes took up to 1-2 hours of rain to remove the tenside residue until the beading and sheeting was fully restored... 

We tried to find a solution for that and the only one possible at the moment seems to be a "nano-shampoo"...


----------



## amiller

Nanolex said:


> One thought regarding the sheeting - we found that the sheeting improves the longer the car was finally rinsed off. We've used a lot of different shampoos and saw that, depending on the amount of tensides in the shampoo, it sometimes took up to 1-2 hours of rain to remove the tenside residue until the beading and sheeting was fully restored...
> 
> We tried to find a solution for that and the only one possible at the moment seems to be a "nano-shampoo"...


That's interesting Florian. Perhaps pressure-washing the paint after shampoo-ing would help with this?

I have to say the ability of Nanolex to leave the car 'drier' is a real bonus, as any left over water from a rain shower only attracts dusts and air-bourne particles which then dry onto the paint.


----------



## spitfire

Any observations on these product regarding gloss or reflectivity once towel dried. I like the Z2 for this but haven't tried the others as a bottle of Z2 lasts such a long time?


----------



## Porta

What kind of "nano shampo"?


----------



## gtechrob

Nanolex said:


> One thought regarding the sheeting - we found that the sheeting improves the longer the car was finally rinsed off. We've used a lot of different shampoos and saw that, depending on the amount of tensides in the shampoo, it sometimes took up to 1-2 hours of rain to remove the tenside residue until the beading and sheeting was fully restored...
> 
> We tried to find a solution for that and the only one possible at the moment seems to be a "nano-shampoo"...


bfd to this. v. important to rinse very well after washing. this holds true for all surfaces coated or not as a build up of soap residue will dull any gloss surface and for hydrophobic coatings, soap residues will either greatly reduce or completely eliminate the coating's hydrophobic function.

we recommend not using shampoo at all if the car is not particularly dirty and about half the recommended amount of shampoo to water mix if the car is dirty. afterall with this kind of dirt repellency dirt just doesn't adhere to the surface:


----------



## Nanolex

amiller said:


> That's interesting Florian. Perhaps pressure-washing the paint after shampoo-ing would help with this?
> 
> I have to say the ability of Nanolex to leave the car 'drier' is a real bonus, as any left over water from a rain shower only attracts dusts and air-bourne particles which then dry onto the paint.


That does definitely help - we recommend, just like Rob mentioned, not to use any shampoo if possible and if there's no way around using some then only small quantities and highly diluted.



Porta said:


> What kind of "nano shampo"?


A shampoo that restores the beading (not only for the Nanolex products but also for other sealants) - we've tested the latest development stage this week and right now it seems like using it every 4-5 wash (1:500 - 1:200 diluted with water) will be the way to go with it. I found that there's not a lot of foam building up but it cleans very well and the sheeting/beading when you rinse looks already pretty amazing to me  it left the car almost dry after rinsing...

I'll take a video of the next test and will keep you posted on it!

Cheers, Florian


----------



## maesal

Maybe 1z Perls will be a nice shampoo to use with coatings :thumb:


----------



## blackS2000

Bump:thumb:


----------



## amiller

Hmmm, appears I have forgotten all about this test! :lol:

Will have a wee look tomorrow and see if I can spot anything!

What I will say though is that both the Nanolex and G|techniq had the best properties. The G|tech sheeted the fasted and had the tightest beading, whilst the Nanolex left less water spotting as it had better overall 'hydro-phobic-ness'. Difficult to explain, but if you re-read my last update that might help! :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

Guessing Zaino was the best price wise? 
I wouldn't really compare zaino to gtechniq and nanolex, nor call it a 'super sealant'. 

good test though :thumb:


----------



## amiller

alan_mcc said:


> Guessing Zaino was the best price wise?
> I wouldn't really compare zaino to gtechniq and nanolex, nor call it a 'super sealant'.
> 
> good test though :thumb:


Well the Nanolex was a free sample, so.... :lol:

If i had to say which one I liked best i would struggle to chose between the Gtech and the Nanolex. Yes, there are rather fussy on application compared to the Zaino, but they offer so much more in terms of an LSP.


----------



## E38_ross

bump. come on, it's been a long while now to make a decent update 

on another note, does anyone know what the official durability on the C1 is? i know the beading can die completely in 6 months or so, but how long is the coating actually on the car for? same applied for the nanolex too 

thanks


----------



## CraigQQ

he probably doesnt have the car now :lol:

not sure who's the car is, but his dad gave him a lift in the merc 4x4 iirc to where i picked him up for CG open day...


----------



## amiller

E21_ross said:


> bump. come on, it's been a long while now to make a decent update
> 
> on another note, does anyone know what the official durability on the C1 is? i know the beading can die completely in 6 months or so, but how long is the coating actually on the car for? same applied for the nanolex too
> 
> thanks


Stripped them off a while back now. Both (all) died in terms of beading and sheeting was becoming slower (by no means the only indicators of still being present).

I would happily leave C1 on for 18-24months without thinking of polishing again. I guess it depends on a number of factors (use of vehicle, frequency & technique of washes, chemicals used, top-up products used etc)..



CraigQQ said:


> he probably doesnt have the car now :lol:
> 
> not sure who's the car is, but his dad gave him a lift in the merc 4x4 iirc to where i picked him up for CG open day...


Stripped them off a while back now. Both (all) died in terms of beading and sheeting was becoming slower (by no means the only indicators of still being present).

Currently a 5 car driveway for only 3 people... go figure! :speechles

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/2693849.htm :wave:


----------



## CraigQQ

lol andy you show off.. 5 cars to share between 3!!

still got the golf then?


----------

